# Fight Nite, 3/5/07



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 1, 2007)

This Thurs. nite at 8pm EST on PPV
Here is the card:
Joe Stevenson vs. Melvin Guillard - Melvin
Justin McCully vs. Antoni Hardonk - Antoni
Dokonjonosuke Mishima vs. Kenny Florian - Kenny
Keita Nakamura vs. Drew Fickett - Drew
Kurt Pellegrino vs. TBD  Kurt
Forrest Petz vs. vs. Kuniyoshi Hironaka - Forrest
Seth Petruzelli vs. Wilson Gouveia - Seth
Roan Carneiro vs. Rich Clementi - Rich
Naoyuki Kotani vs. Thiago Tavares - Thiago
Any picks?

Joe is a tough kid but Melvin has more muscle packed on that frame than anyone else I've seen.  Melvin is just so athletic overall.  I have to go with Melvin in what should be a great fight.  Joe has a heart as big as this country.

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't you mean 4/5/07


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 2, 2007)

You are right it's 4/5 and it's not PPV it's Spike TV.  We can all see it for free.

Thanks for the heads up.

Sensei Tom


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 6, 2007)

*Joe Stevenson Wins by Submission at 0:27 in the 1st round by guillotine choke.*

*Justin McCully Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*

*Kenny Florian Wins by Submission at 3:57 in the 3rd round by choke.*

*Drew Fickett Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*

*Kurt Pellegrino Wins by Submission at 2:58 in the 1st round by ankle lock.*

*Kuniyoshi Hironaka Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round*

*Wilson Gouveia Wins by Technical Knock Out at 0:39 in the 2nd round by guillotine choke.*

*Roan Carneiro Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*

*Thiago Tavares Wins by Unanimous Decision at 5:00 in the 3rd round .*

*I was surprised that Joe beat Melvin so decisively.  He hit Melvin with a strong jab right away that took melvin out of his game plan and the rest is history.  I should not have bet against Joe but I really didn't think he would beat him, nevermind dominate.*
*Thanks,*
*Sensei Tom*


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 17, 2007)

*MELVIN GUILLARD TESTS POSITIVE FOR COCAINE*
Friday, April 13, 2007 - by Ivan Trembow - MMAWeekly.com 
Lightweight UFC fighter and former Ultimate Fighter contestant Melvin Guillard tested positive for a major metabolite of cocaine following his bout with Joe Stevenson at last week's UFC Fight Night 9, according to the Nevada State Athletic Commission.

The NSAC's drug testing results show that Guillard's urinalysis was found to contain cocaine metabolite Benzoylegonine in an amount equal to or greater than 150 ng/ml. When reached for comment by MMAWeekly's Damon Martin, Guillard's manager had no comment at this time.

Guillard is the first MMA fighter to test positive for cocaine in the state of Nevada. In neighboring California, only one fighter, Ricco Rodriguez, has tested positive for cocaine.

The six fighters on the card who were drug-tested were Guillard, Stevenson, Antoni Hardonk, Justin McCully, Nate Mohr, and Kurt Pellegrino. All of those fighters tested negative for all banned substances, except for Guillard.

The other twelve fighters on the card were not drug-tested. The NSAC spent a total of $1,670 on drug testing for UFC Fight Night 9, while the total cost of drug testing every single fighter on the card would have been $5,011.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/...3776&zoneid=13


----------

